# Please give me all of your knowledge, advice tips and ideas about leopard geckos...



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi I am a very new newbie when it comes to reptile pets. I've never owned a reptile before. When I was little I loved reptiles and I still do. I think they're awesome and look so cool. Like having your own miniature pet dinosaur! 

So all I've learned is that the best starter reptile would be the leopard gecko. They look so pretty and the videos I've watched they look very placid. I've learned that 1 on its own is fine, or I can have 3. I'm happy with one, but I don't want it to be lonely? I can have 3 but I do NOT want any babies ?! So is one ok on its own? Not gonna get lonely etc?

I also work mon-fri 6am-3pm. Is this too long for a gecko to have no interaction? I get they're nocturnal so, that 9 hour window they should be sleeping right?

Do they make a lot of noise through the night? The slightest noise wakes me up, I'm a light sleeper soo if these creatures are very loud during the night it will be enough for me to not get one. 

Also are these animals supposed to be insured? I dunno if insuring reptiles is a thing. ? 

How much is the upkeep? I mean mainly electricity bills. The heat mat being on throughout the day, is that gonna be ridiculously expensive?

I've read they don't need basking lamps, I've read they DO need basking lamps. Please, help me out. Do they or don't they? I read they need UVB, is this a basking light and should be left on all through the day time? If so, is this again expensive? How long do these bulbs last? Will I have to be replacing it like 3 times a month kinda thing. ? 

Do I buy from a pet shop? Is buying from someone who is selling theirs on Facebook ok? I feel more safe with the pet shop, reptile shop, as I can be confident about its background, the conditions it's been kept in, if it has diseases etc? Whereas buying from someone on Facebook I feel how can I trust the person has properly cared for the reptile? Is the reptile tame? Will it be scared of suddenly having a new owner? 

Feeding. I am a little freaked out that I've seen that you should keep a pen of crickets at home. I am scared that they'll escape and move in in my room. It'll scare the poop out of me tbh. I love all animals even bugs - and it geninuely bothers me that I'll have to feed them live to my gecko. It's just sad that they live in a tiny box, then just get eaten. The whole dusting thing, like prepping them for devouring does make me a lil sad for them. You may think I sound like a proper weirdo but I love all animals and anything cruel just really upsets me. 

So then, because of that does that mean I shouldn't get a gecko? I've read that dead crickets, geckos turn their nose up at them, they prefer live ones. Which is of course understandable because they are wild animals and that's what they do in the wild. So why should I change their lifestyle because I'm pathetic. ? 

Vivariums - are these ok to buy second hand? A few have come up in my area nicely cheap. I will of course disinfect everything three times with the reptile distinctant stuff. ? Sliding doors are preferable because it's less scary for the gecko when your hand goes in, as opposed to top open ones where all they see is a giant hand coming at them which would horrify me too. 

Sorry for the essay, but I am uneducated as you can tell, I have a lot of questions, probably more once I post this. Anyone that can help with my questions would be great. 

I'm going to a local reptile shop at 10am today and gonna hold a leopard gecko for the first time, need to see if I actually like holding one etc. I'll let you all know how I get on with that. I shall post pics up of the vivairums I talked about and if you can let me know if they are a good size. I really don't want to shove a gecko in a small enclosure, that's just cruel. I wanna be a good momma and give it a nice little house to live in. 

Thanks! Gina


----------



## ZachyBoy (Oct 4, 2012)

Hiya Gina, I will answer your question one at a time so that I don't ramble on to much!

1 leo is absolutely fine. Some females will put up with other females if given enough space. Take note that females will PUT UP with each other, very rarely do they enjoy each others company. Male cannot be kept together, they will fight.

Working 6-3 is fine, the gecko does not need you around all the time. In fact, it will prefer to have some peace and quiet, especially to start with.

I sleep with mine in my bedroom and they do not wake me up. I do not think that they make a lot of noise but that might be because I also have hamsters, who are 100% noisy!

Reptile insurance is a thing, although I don't have it. For one leo I personally wouldn't bother with it, but some people might.

I don't believe heat mats cost a lot to run but I've never really looked into it very much, so couldn't give you any exact figures.

They will live/survive without any extra lighting and this is how I currently keep mine. However, some people are starting to use UV with leos and have reported having all round healthier animals. I plan to start using UV within the next few months and look forward to seeing the results. A basking lamp at the right temp will do no harm but the heat mat should provide all the heat the leo needs. Alternatively, you could use overhead ceramics to provide the heat.

I wouldn't buy from Facebook personally but I prefer not to buy from pet/reptile shops either. I tend to go straight to the breeder by looking at the classifieds on here. They tend not to be scared of a new owner but you do need to give them time to settle in.

I will answer your other questions later when I have a bit more time. :2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

TwinklingMwah said:


> So all I've learned is that the best starter reptile would be the leopard gecko.


There are many suitable starter reptiles. Leopard geckos are good for people who want a small lizard and an easy setup in a small(ish) tank (24x18x18" or so) and don't mind the fact that they will not see the lizard in the daytime. 



> They look so pretty and the videos I've watched they look very placid. I've learned that 1 on its own is fine, or I can have 3. I'm happy with one, but I don't want it to be lonely? I can have 3 but I do NOT want any babies ?! So is one ok on its own? Not gonna get lonely etc?


They absolutely will not get lonely. I would not recommend starting with three, or even keeping three together as a pet keeper. All you do by keeping more than one in a tank is complicate both yours, and their lives.



> I also work mon-fri 6am-3pm. Is this too long for a gecko to have no interaction? I get they're nocturnal so, that 9 hour window they should be sleeping right?


They need no human interaction, ever. They will tolerate it, but they don't need it if the environment is correct. They will be asleep between these hours, and way beyond. The most active period is going to be midnight to 5am.



> Do they make a lot of noise through the night? The slightest noise wakes me up, I'm a light sleeper soo if these creatures are very loud during the night it will be enough for me to not get one.


A single leopard gecko is unlikely to make much noise but there may be rustling or scratching. They can climb on things, knock things down, and may dig in the substrate. Overall I would say they make almost no noise, but if any noise at all is a problem, keeping any nocturnal animal may not make the most sense.



> Also are these animals supposed to be insured? I dunno if insuring reptiles is a thing. ?


You can insure them with Exotics Direct. Cost varies, usually around £5-10 a month. If you have a single reptile you may find it more cost effective to just put £10 in a jar every month and call it the "vet fund" rather than give to an insurance company - but insurance is certainly peace of mind. 



> How much is the upkeep? I mean mainly electricity bills. The heat mat being on throughout the day, is that gonna be ridiculously expensive?


A heat mat on a thermostat is extremely low electricity. At most you're talking 20-30w of energy whilst a PC can easily take 700w of energy. You will need to spend around £2 a week on livefood and purchase supplements, probably around £10 worth every 3-6 months.



> I've read they don't need basking lamps, I've read they DO need basking lamps. Please, help me out. Do they or don't they? I read they need UVB, is this a basking light and should be left on all through the day time? If so, is this again expensive? How long do these bulbs last? Will I have to be replacing it like 3 times a month kinda thing. ?


Nocturnal lizards do not need lighting, but lighting can be beneficial. Reptile keeping is not a precise science, there are differing opinions on everything so you will find conflicting reports. Low levels of UVB lighting can be beneficial, but leopard geckos will not suffer from bone disorders if not supplied with it - which is why people say it is not necessary. If you do use a basking light you need to control it with a thermostat, and they should last 6-12 months or more, like a household lamp, they can blow, but do not need to be changed if they are still emitting light. UVB lamps will last 6-12 months depending on the brand - they do need to be changed even if they give out light because the UV decays.



> Do I buy from a pet shop? Is buying from someone who is selling theirs on Facebook ok? I feel more safe with the pet shop, reptile shop, as I can be confident about its background, the conditions it's been kept in, if it has diseases etc? Whereas buying from someone on Facebook I feel how can I trust the person has properly cared for the reptile? Is the reptile tame? Will it be scared of suddenly having a new owner?


Personal preference. Research, research, research so you know what a healthy animal looks like. As I own a reptile shop, I am obviously a fan of people buying from reputable reptile shops who's advice you trust and enclosures you're confident are correct. I feel this offers more legal protection, as well as verifiable history about the shop and the owners. However, there are many responsible breeders. Some shops also breed their own, so fill both requirements. 



> Feeding. I am a little freaked out that I've seen that you should keep a pen of crickets at home. I am scared that they'll escape and move in in my room. It'll scare the poop out of me tbh. I love all animals even bugs - and it geninuely bothers me that I'll have to feed them live to my gecko. It's just sad that they live in a tiny box, then just get eaten. The whole dusting thing, like prepping them for devouring does make me a lil sad for them. You may think I sound like a proper weirdo but I love all animals and anything cruel just really upsets me.
> 
> So then, because of that does that mean I shouldn't get a gecko? I've read that dead crickets, geckos turn their nose up at them, they prefer live ones. Which is of course understandable because they are wild animals and that's what they do in the wild. So why should I change their lifestyle because I'm pathetic. ?


You will have to get used to feeding them live food. Leopard geckos are extremely unlikely to eat dead insects, and dead insects are not easily available nor do they have the same nutritional value. This is something you'll have to work out if you're comfortable with. I'd go into a reptile shop and ask to see a lizard being fed and explain you want to purchase a lizard but you want to see how much the livefood bothers you.



> Vivariums - are these ok to buy second hand? A few have come up in my area nicely cheap. I will of course disinfect everything three times with the reptile distinctant stuff. ? Sliding doors are preferable because it's less scary for the gecko when your hand goes in, as opposed to top open ones where all they see is a giant hand coming at them which would horrify me too.


Yes, second hand is fine as long as it's clean. As you say, overhead vivariums can be scary for reptiles, as they are predated most often from above in the wild, so sliding doors are good. 

Good luck with your search


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

Great advice. Thank you. 

I went to the shop. Called Jungle Phase. And I saw a Nova leopard gecko. I fell in love!! She is soo beautiful. £110 though!!!!! Is that a usual price for a nova???

I'd love to have her. He showed me tanks to put her in. They were by Monkfield. 2ft size. £60


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

TwinklingMwah said:


> Great advice. Thank you.
> 
> I went to the shop. Called Jungle Phase. And I saw a Nova leopard gecko. I fell in love!! She is soo beautiful. £110 though!!!!! Is that a usual price for a nova???
> 
> I'd love to have her. He showed me tanks to put her in. They were by Monkfield. 2ft size. £60


A Nova is a fairly unusual morph. You can get normals from £20 often, but morphs can go up to the many hundreds of pounds.

You need to make sure you add up the complete price of everything you will need, to include



Vivarium (make sure you check all dimensions. Some are only 12 or 15" deep and if you can get an 18" deep one for a similar price this is better).
Heating
Thermostat (to control heating, this is extremely important and many shops do not stress that)
Thermometer
At least two caves
Water Bowl
Food Bowl
(Optional plants, branches, rocks - things to make the enclosure natural)
(Optional Lighting).
(Optional Lock for the vivarium doors so it doesn't accidentally get left open)
Supplements
Food

Get everything ready and set it up before you bring your gecko home


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

I can buy everything from this shop. I asked about the supplements and the substrate. He said to use calcium sand? Is calcium sand ok to use? I'm sure I read somewhere that it is not. ? 

I'd rather buy it all from one shop and just pay whatever he's charging, I can't be bothered to singlely look for each individual item I need at the best rock bottom price, I can't be bothered for that. I'd rather just pay him and get everything I need in one hit. Including the gecko. ? 

Including the price of the nova it'll all cost just shy of £300 I'd say

Which I think isn't too bad. What do you think?


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

http://www.acreptiles.com/leopards/LEO_WSS/Projects/SSEnigma1.jpg

The nova I saw today and instantly fell in love 

What do you think??

Really wanna just get it lol


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

TwinklingMwah said:


> I can buy everything from this shop. I asked about the supplements and the substrate. He said to use calcium sand? Is calcium sand ok to use? I'm sure I read somewhere that it is not. ?
> 
> I'd rather buy it all from one shop and just pay whatever he's charging, I can't be bothered to singlely look for each individual item I need at the best rock bottom price, I can't be bothered for that. I'd rather just pay him and get everything I need in one hit. Including the gecko. ?
> 
> ...


Whilst I don't want to say anything negative about another shop, what I will say is that our complete 24x18x18" Leopard Gecko Kit including your thermostat and everything you need, and a leopard gecko, would come in at around £125.

£300 seems quite a lot, especially if the gecko is only £110 - the setup should really not cost £200 for a leopard gecko, £100 should get you everything you need.

Substrate is a massive debate. Personally I would never recommend calcium sand and consider it dangerous. I would recommend cage carpet, but that's just me.


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

I just asked the guy to price everything up for me and including the gecko it came to £241. ? Deco and everything else on top. 

Did u look at the pic of the gecko?

I can't get over how beautiful they are.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

TwinklingMwah said:


> Hi I am a very new newbie when it comes to reptile pets. I've never owned a reptile before. When I was little I loved reptiles and I still do. I think they're awesome and look so cool. Like having your own miniature pet dinosaur!


Welcome to the forum and the joys of reptile keeping...




TwinklingMwah said:


> So all I've learned is that the best starter reptile would be the leopard gecko. They look so pretty and the videos I've watched they look very placid. I've learned that 1 on its own is fine, or I can have 3. I'm happy with one, but I don't want it to be lonely? I can have 3 but I do NOT want any babies ?! So is one ok on its own? Not gonna get lonely etc?


This is rubbish. Yes it may be easier to find huge amounts of, conflicting and often wrong, info on Leopard Geckos, Crested Geckos and Bearded Dragons but the best 'starter' reptile is the one you are most interested in. Find something you want; research it's needs, it's wild environment and lizards in general and then think about whether or not you can provide for it's needs.

One on it's own is the only way to start in my opinion. You need to learn about the behaviours of the lizard and to someone lacking in experience issues may not appear because they can't distinguish them from normal behaviour.




TwinklingMwah said:


> I also work mon-fri 6am-3pm. Is this too long for a gecko to have no interaction? I get they're nocturnal so, that 9 hour window they should be sleeping right?


Reptiles don't need interaction, when talking about handling and cuddles and being sung lullabies. All reptiles need you to do is for you to feed, water and clean them and the vivarium.They are also not nocturnal, but crepuscular meaning they are more active during hours of low light( dusk and dawn ).




TwinklingMwah said:


> Do they make a lot of noise through the night? The slightest noise wakes me up, I'm a light sleeper soo if these creatures are very loud during the night it will be enough for me to not get one.


Not really but they will make noise when moving and hunting. A diurnal animal may be better for you.




TwinklingMwah said:


> Also are these animals supposed to be insured? I dunno if insuring reptiles is a thing?


They don't have to but you can, personally I don't.




TwinklingMwah said:


> How much is the upkeep? I mean mainly electricity bills. The heat mat being on throughout the day, is that gonna be ridiculously expensive?


Not much, probably equates to leaving the TV on standby all day.




TwinklingMwah said:


> I've read they don't need basking lamps, I've read they DO need basking lamps. Please, help me out. Do they or don't they? I read they need UVB, is this a basking light and should be left on all through the day time? If so, is this again expensive? How long do these bulbs last? Will I have to be replacing it like 3 times a month kinda thing?


They don't need UV lighting but I believe it is beneficial and it also makes your job easier and will stop you from worrying about the gecko getting the correct levels of vit. D3, which is very important.

The start up cost is fairly expensive( around £60-80 ) and it will cost you about £20 a year to replace bulbs( which needs to be done ). Some brands need changed every 6 months others once a year.




TwinklingMwah said:


> Do I buy from a pet shop? Is buying from someone who is selling theirs on Facebook ok? I feel more safe with the pet shop, reptile shop, as I can be confident about its background, the conditions it's been kept in, if it has diseases etc? Whereas buying from someone on Facebook I feel how can I trust the person has properly cared for the reptile? Is the reptile tame? Will it be scared of suddenly having a new owner?


You buy from wherever you like. You can't be confident with many shops. A lot don't even know where their stock comes from and can't guarantee how well the animals were looked after. Some can't even tell you which bloody species you are buying or how to care for it properly. Whereas some are out of this world and deserve all the praise they get. There is good and bad in all.




TwinklingMwah said:


> Feeding. I am a little freaked out that I've seen that you should keep a pen of crickets at home. I am scared that they'll escape and move in in my room. It'll scare the poop out of me tbh. I love all animals even bugs - and it geninuely bothers me that I'll have to feed them live to my gecko. It's just sad that they live in a tiny box, then just get eaten. The whole dusting thing, like prepping them for devouring does make me a lil sad for them. You may think I sound like a proper weirdo but I love all animals and anything cruel just really upsets me.


If this is the case then an insect eating animal may not be for you. There are a few that are herbivorous so go check them out. There really is no point in getting an animal if you feel you can't even provide what it needs to survive.




TwinklingMwah said:


> So then, because of that does that mean I shouldn't get a gecko? I've read that dead crickets, geckos turn their nose up at them, they prefer live ones. Which is of course understandable because they are wild animals and that's what they do in the wild. So why should I change their lifestyle because I'm pathetic?


You could look at other species of gecko that don't require as much live foods. But in my opinion live foods for most species is good for them. There are other species of lizard like Uromastyx that seemingly don't need any insects.




TwinklingMwah said:


> Vivariums - are these ok to buy second hand? A few have come up in my area nicely cheap. I will of course disinfect everything three times with the reptile distinctant stuff. ? Sliding doors are preferable because it's less scary for the gecko when your hand goes in, as opposed to top open ones where all they see is a giant hand coming at them which would horrify me too.


You can buy second hand but again it is down to trusting the person that is selling.




TwinklingMwah said:


> Sorry for the essay, but I am uneducated as you can tell, I have a lot of questions, probably more once I post this. Anyone that can help with my questions would be great.


There are plenty of threads on here that will answer all your questions and will open your eyes a little. 



Gavin.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

TwinklingMwah said:


> I just asked the guy to price everything up for me and including the gecko it came to £241. ? Deco and everything else on top.
> 
> Did u look at the pic of the gecko?
> 
> I can't get over how beautiful they are.


Just noticed this, so sorry about the double post. Please don't say you are buying it. You still have so much to learn and to me it doesn't seem like a gecko, especially one that should only be fed live insects, is what will be best for you.

Also clicking on second glance at the link you provided it includes the word enigma. Now I don't know if that means anything to you but it can be a very serious and debilitating condition. And after checking the combination to make a Nova I would advise reading up on the Enigma Syndrome. It would also be a very wise decision to avoid anything Enigma related if you do decide a Leopard Gecko is for you.



Gavin.


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

I've been sent a video of the gecko is there any way of loading it up on here?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

You will need to upload it to a media hosting website and then post a link to it. Or if you can, just provide the link you were given.



Gavin.


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

https://youtu.be/DvXJqZQbYfw

What breed/morph whatever is the right word is she ??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

TwinklingMwah said:


> https://youtu.be/DvXJqZQbYfw
> 
> What breed/morph whatever is the right word is she ??


I don't know what morph that is but that gecko looks extremely underweight and I would strongly recommend not purchasing it in that condition if that's the one you've been looking at.


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

http://leopardgeckos94.de/images/projekte/wy/white&yellow-paradox.jpg

Thinking she could look like this fully grown ??


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

She had eyes exactly like this 

http://leopardgeckos94.de/images/projekte/wy/white_yellow_paradox.JPG


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

Or could look like this fully grown ??

http://leopardgeckos94.de/images/projekte/wy/wy-mack-snow-bell-radar.jpg


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

Oh


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with Athravan, it doesn't look to be in the best shape. Certainly needs a good feed. 

As for the morph, I have no clue as I don't like them. I would rather have a unique sub-species rather than a morph.



Gavin.


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

Could you list some sub species so I can google them pls.?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

TwinklingMwah said:


> Could you list some sub species so I can google them pls.?


Leopard Gecko Morphs and genetic traits

The colour is called a "morph" so if you google leopard gecko morphs, you'll get lots of information.
http://www.leopardgecko.co.uk/documents/leopard-gecko-morph.htm


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

TwinklingMwah said:


> Could you list some sub species so I can google them pls.?


Eublepharis macularius afghanicus 
Eublepharis macularius fasciolatus 
Eublepharis macularius macularius 
Eublepharis macularius montanus 
Eublepharis macularius smithi 



Gavin.


----------



## TwinklingMwah (Aug 21, 2015)

The Montanus one looks my fave

Looks like a super snow ??


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

They are also very hard to come by and probably very expensive. 

I was just giving them as an example. I don't see the appeal of man made morphs and would rather have a collection of different species and sub-species than 100 of, essentially, the same gecko.


Have you thought anymore about the problems you would have with feeding live food? 



Gavin.


----------



## Imixox (Jul 4, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend calcium sand or sand in general. When I first got my Leo I was keeping him on newspaper but I was in the pet shop one day and the calcium sand was on offer (was usually around £15 for a big bag of it) and it was £8.99 so I thought I'd give it a go but after about 3/4 weeks I took it all out because the longer it was in there the more he managed to get in his food and water bowls even when I cleaned them everyday and it was getting to the point where the risk of him becoming impacted was very high and I couldn't afford the vets bill on top of his upkeep so I've gone back to the newspaper. My friend has over 20 reptiles (snakes, beardies, geckos and a skink) and she reccomended that I use newspaper, reptile carpet or some tiles. Something that he won't be able to eat accidentally. So I'm very against using sand even though a fair few reptiles have some sand in their natural environment there's always alternatives.


----------

